
Why the Web Won't Be Nirvana (1995) - davidbarker
http://newsweek.com/clifford-stoll-why-web-wont-be-nirvana-185306
======
r-w
Technology wins when it’s “good enough” in the eyes of its users. Things like
online shopping and online discussion forums have won out because they’ve
improved enough to be chosen by some over the real thing, even if there’s
still a market for the in-person service.

Meanwhile, Twitter has failed for the exact reasons the author states:
disorganization and volatility. Virtual contracts are also rarely used (I
assume this is a network effect at play).

However, the way I see it, each of these categories of virtual replacements
supersedes the original to some degree, if not entirely; whether it goes
‘mainstream’ is merely a public perception that varies between circles.

